# Anyone going to CC rally at Holkham Hall?



## 106986 (Sep 12, 2007)

Hi

Was just wondering if anyone else is going to the caravan club rally at the weekend at Holkham Hall?

We will be with the West Sussex section, so come and say hi and join us for a glass of wine!

Kirsty


----------



## TwinTravellers (Jul 5, 2007)

We were wondering if anyone else was going!!! Yes ,we shall be there,Kirsty.

We are in E1. Will have a look around for you.

Ros.


----------



## lucy2 (Jun 27, 2007)

We are going. We are stopping at brownhills on thurs pm.We are in E2 look out for the White Rose of yorkshire flag flying & the camos sat dish on roof


----------



## 110868 (Mar 26, 2008)

We'll be there too. Hope the rain doesn't materialise. We're on Block G. Will be our first meet with the CC and only our second trip in our camper.


----------

